# Coming to Burghley? NOT bought tickets?



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/burghley.htm

We are just trying to gauge what the "possible" TOTAL Â number might be for the day. Â :-/ for Food, how big the parking area needs to be, etc

Obviously I'll NOT hold anyone to this, but if you want to come, but for whatever reason you have NOT bought tickets.... can you post here please.

Thanks


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

That'll be me then  and two dustbin lids


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

im still considering it but wont know for sure till that weekend just to be a nuicence ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, the two of us will be there, will be attempting to buy the tickets today, tried before but when I got to the payment bit I chose the PayPal method and my browser froze ??? so I shall try again today.

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm going but haven't bought ticket yet.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Going to get mine from the tout's at the gate


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am thinking about coming to this...provided I am healed, following my surgery!


----------



## stevieteetee (Oct 20, 2002)

i hope to be there , with my better half!.
steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I thought I did (buy ticket) ... at least I've paid by cheque some weeks ago. But haven't received anything yet Â :-/ Â :'(
But then there is always hoping Â ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You obviously don't read all the TTOC threads Dani  

The last one stated that all tickets, membership packs & mags will be despached today or tomorrow.

I'm just working thru the "sudden :" last minute applications, but despatching should still be on-time.

UNLESS the application was by cheque / paperform and it is still waiting for Graeme to open it and he's on holiday! If this is the case, then I will do THESE ones when he gets back, which should be any day now.....


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi NuTTs,

Posted the cheque and paperwork last week, hope the ticket arrives in Sunny Scotland 8) 8) 8) before the 12th July.

Hope to meet up with the Scottsh Marauders Saturday evening for a beer or two ;D  ;D

Mike & Aud


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I am definately coming down with my cuz

Had some problems with paypal so have not paid yet.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> You obviously don't read all the TTOC threads Dani
> 
> UNLESS the application was by cheque / paperform and it is still waiting for Graeme to open it and he's on holiday! If this is the case, then I will do THESE ones when he gets back, which should be any day now.....


you are quite correct, Mark: I didn't read the latest posts  :'(
and, yes, my application was _on foot_ :-/ via cheque.

No doubt you will let me in, ticket ot not ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: hope you will be well enough to come along, Vlastan :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Of course you're welcome Dani. An annual meet wouldn't be the same without the yellow peril ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hey, Mark, you are the second (independant) person to give my car the same name !!???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Apart from BulleTT and the BiMoto, I'm not sure there is another more well known (European wide) TT ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Again, I heard this before ... from the French TT Clan ;D ;D ;D

but perhaps the one from Abt is known better than mine  :'(


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Obviously not, otherwise I would have said! ;D



> Again, I heard this before ... from the French TT Clan Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> but perhaps the one from Abt is known better than mine Â  :'(


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Er, I hope the tickets will make it here in time... paid up ages ago, like the conscientious chap I am. But I suspect we will be driving there and the tickets will be coming past us in the opposite direction in the post!

So, what's the solution? ???


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

> Hey, Mark, you are the second (independant) person to give my car the same name !!


Cos you drive like a woman possessed and your car goes like poo sliding from a garden implement... 

And I should know, I was behind you at the TT meet in France!

Pete


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Cos you drive like a woman possessed and your car goes like poo sliding from a garden implement...
> 
> And I should know, I was behind you at the TT meet in France!
> 
> Pete


ROFL Â ;D ;D

That's a nice picture, Pete 
I guess it's not one that I took dangling out of the car window?!? Â After all: you were behind me Â   :

See you soon Â


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Nearly 200 TTOC membership packs and Burghley tickets will be arriving on doorsteps tomorrow. I didnt send them so I don't know if there was one sent to Switzerland. (NuTTs stuck all the stamps on!)

However fear not Peter - if you have paid we will have a record of it and issue you your ticket/pass at the gate!

L


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

> However fear not Peter - if you have paid we will have a record of it and issue you your ticket/pass at the gate!


Good job! Would be a shame to have to whip out the Swiss Army knife a cause mayhem with a variety of small, sharp (but useful) implements at the gate...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Good job! Would be a shame to have to whip out the Swiss Army knife a cause mayhem with a variety of small, sharp (but useful) implements at the gate...


Huh  run, run, run everyone [smiley=help.gif]
And I thought you were a gentle person, Pete   :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Peter

Not sure whether we've received your application form... Graeme's been on holiday and it may have arrived during this time.... rest assured. If you turn-up, we are not going to turn you away at the gate ;D ;D

Mark



> Good job! Would be a shame to have to whip out the Swiss Army knife a cause mayhem with a variety of small, sharp (but useful) implements at the gate...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Peter
Have you received a confirmation email from Graeme Huttley (Treasurer, TT Owners Club) entitled TT Owners Club. I received mine 16 June 2003 08:54.

May assist to confirm whether Graeme has received your application prior to going on holiday.

HTH

Norman


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Peter
> Have you received a confirmation email from Graeme Huttley (Treasurer, TT Owners Club) entitled TT Owners Club. I received mine 16 June 2003 08:54.
> 
> May assist to confirm whether Graeme has received your application prior to going on holiday.
> ...


Lucky you, Norman ;D

I've sent off my cheque for TTOC membership and the ticket for Burghley some time ago .... and I've heard *nothing*. Not via post, nor via e-mail or via moon-mobile :-/
But as it is very difficult to get rid of me, I'll be at Burghley anyway ;D ;D ;D
So, see all of you there :-*


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> But as it is very difficult to get rid of me, I'll be at Burghley anyway Â ;D ;D ;D
> So, see all of you there Â :-*


Hi Daniella (& Ron),

Look forward to seeing you both - you won't be hard to spot ;D

Moley & Bunny


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Daniella (& Ron),
> Look forward to seeing you both - you won't be hard to spot Â ;D
> Moley & Bunny


There'll be just one of me: Ron is no fan of shows :-/

See both of you there ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> There'll be just one of me: Ron is no fan of shows Â :-/


Yep, I can only picture Ron with a map in one hand a PMR446 radio in the other ;D

Hope you can navigate yourself to Burghley - silly question really :.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Hope you can navigate yourself to Burghley - silly question really Â :.
> 
> Moley


I made it before (in March) and may even bring some route notes along to entertain our French guests ;D ;D

See you and Bunny soon :-*


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Graeme sent me a quick email, saying that he would check out everything. He's a nice chap.

Still, I _think_ people will remember us when we turn up. Swiss plates, with extra dead flies from a trip across Europe, looking slightly bedraggled and brandishing a small red knife...

See you all then... leaving for Blighty Thursday (next week) early doors*.

Pete

* No, it won't take me that long to get there... friends and family to see! (c) Obvious Joke Spoilers, Inc.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Pete,

if you stay for longer check this out: -
http://www.tt-quattro.com/forum/forum_p ... ID=45&PN=1

looks like two good days out  Ron, myself, my sister and my younger lad will be there ;D

And I will swiftly run for cover now for distracting from this thread!!!!!!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Ah, we'll already by back in Switzerland by then... but we're planning on moving back in the next 12 months, so will be out and about with our TT in Blightly more often then... zipping through the speed cameras on Swiss plates. Muahahahahahaha!!!

Pete

-----> Points thread back off in the right direction...see you all at Burghley. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

8 French TTs + 1 French "maybe".....


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Just returned from holiday. I'll be coming.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

... and still waiting for my ticket .... and waiting ... :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Dani - did you get your membership pack? If you did, the ticket _should_ have been enclosed - it could be mistaken for something else as its an A4 sheet as opposed to a small card rectangle..

If no membership pack then please email [email protected] with details of the date and method of payment and what you ordered and Graeme will check the database and makes sure it gets to you in time for Saturday.

Louise


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Can I just turn up on the day and pay at the gate?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani - did you get your membership pack? If you did, the ticket _should_ have been enclosed Â - it could Â be mistaken for something else as its an A4 sheet as opposed to a small card rectangle..
> 
> If no membership pack then please email [email protected] with details of the date and method of payment and what you ordered and Graeme will check the database and makes sure it gets to you in time for Saturday.
> 
> Louise


No membership pack, no ticket :'( I just paid :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani - did you get your membership pack? If you did, the ticket _should_ have been enclosed Â - it could Â be mistaken for something else as its an A4 sheet as opposed to a small card rectangle..
> 
> If no membership pack then please email [email protected] with details of the date and method of payment and what you ordered and Graeme will check the database and makes sure it gets to you in time for Saturday.
> 
> Louise


ps: Saturday will be too late. I'm going (leaving home) before lunch time on Friday, which means last postal delivery or me will be on Thursday!!!!!!!!
Can you please IM me Graeme's tel nr ??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> ps: Saturday will be too late. I'm going (leaving home) before lunch time on Friday, which means last postal delivery or me will be on Thursday!!!!!!!!
> Can you please IM me Graeme's tel nr ??


Dani

I did post this thread earlier in the week http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1057308950.

I will be taking care of your membership today, but I will send a Burghley ticket by first class mail tomorrow to make sure you have it in time. The rest of the membership pack will follow later in the week or will be available to be collected at Burghley.

Hope that helps.

Graeme


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for all your trouble Graeme ;D

I'll collect the membership pack at Burghley


----------



## ASH_TT (Jun 8, 2003)

We will be there


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Mark,

Sorry if this has been asked before ....But I can come along after all. Can I just turn up and pay Â£16 ???
Si


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Will be there, can i get a ticket at the gate?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yes ;D You can pay on the gate!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

but cash and cheques only, please ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

YES, Mark (NuTTs has just IM me) You can just turn up and pay Â£16ish on the gate. OR

Apparantly there is a farm at the back with a gate and you can sneak across 2 fields along the side of the pond through the courtyard and you'll end up at the front, just don't get caught  Thinking of trying it out Sat night with lights off. Anyone coming


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget the cleaning bucket, Simon, just in case you should wind up *in* the pond


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there please count me in (on my own)


----------



## gee_tt (May 5, 2003)

Still trying to find "the one". If I can procure the ultimate in exclusive accesories for the event - a silver 225 TTC !?!?! - by the weekend then I'll try and make it along.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Wont know till the weekend.... :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Graeme, I got my ticket today ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I might be coming, depends on my working arrangements...


----------

